# Loosing hair like crazy!



## HappyBella (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey everyone!

Could you answer a simple question for me, do maltese change their hair? Like from puppy coat to adult hair? because a few weeks ago it started. Everytime I brush her, the brush is full of hair and I see it in the air around me. From the day I took her I shower her with the same shampoo and etc but now she started to looose. Could you tell me your opinion guys? Thanks a lot! :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Hey everyone!
> 
> Could you answer a simple question for me, do maltese change their hair? Like from puppy coat to adult hair? because a few weeks ago it started. Everytime I brush her, the brush is full of hair and I see it in the air around me. From the day I took her I shower her with the same shampoo and etc but now she started to looose. Could you tell me your opinion guys? Thanks a lot! :grouphug:[/B]



I know mine lose hair like I do. When you brush them you will find hair on the brush. They do transition their hair from puppy to adult.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I know that there is always hair in the brush when I brush my fluffs but my angelo started loosing his hair about a month ago and I see a lot of new growth around his part and his hair is pretty short now almost as if I had given him a puppy cut. The new hair is very soft and silky, nothing like his hair was before. My vet told me that it is because he was loosing his puppy hair and getting his adult hair.


----------



## HappyBella (Dec 20, 2007)

ok then, thats what I thought because she is almost 6 months. I checked her coat in some parts of the body the hair is really shorter. I cant wait for her to get a silky nice coat. Does anybody know how long it takes changing the hair?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki has had silky hair and a part since I got her at 4 1/2 months. Her hair has gotten thicker over the last month but I haven't noticed a lot of hair coming out.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Puppies 'blow' their coats somewhere between about 8-12 months. Sounds like what is happening in your case. There shouldn't really be a lot of hair coming out when you comb or brush them, unless they have mats. Bonnie loses very little hair, mostly to tiny snarls, when I comb her.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo also loses very little hair, in fact I never find it anywhere :biggrin: 
When I brush him , yes it's in the brush but rarely do I find it anywhere else.
Im sure she is blowing her coat, but I still would watch . If it seems like more than average I would check it out.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Coby has a lot of hair shedding going on. He has always had a silky coat, even when he was a puppy, but now it's even more fine, it's very fine and silky. I hold him and I have hair, I brush him, there's hair. I think it's the adult coat coming in and I think it's the same for you also. It's been going on for a while now though (about a month or so).. anyone know when it's supposed to stop?


----------

